# Are Ham and apples bad for reflux?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd love to serve ham for Easter, but have heard that it's very salty, and of course it's cured pork. Any of you have trouble with it?I also seem to have a lot of gas from fresh apples, and sometimes some belching too. Is that just a problem for me? Some people say apples help reflux. I'm confused.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Different people have different food triggers.Fatty meals are well known heartburn trigger, small amount on holidays may be allowed.As for apples, I never heard they aggravate reflux. Apples usually make me hungry


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe it's not reflux but cramping from gas. Possibly the apples aggravate my IBS instead. I bloat up like a balloon after eating one. Always have. And my husband could eat three or four of apples and not have any trouble.I decided to get a turkey for Easter instead of ham. Probably a better choice.







)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Apples (as well as pears, peaches, prunes and cherries) have sorbitol in them which can cause intestinal gas. Cooking these fruits gets rid of the sorbitol, so some people can do canned/cooked versions but not raw or juice.I think the foods that help/bother reflux is probably like any other diet information. Every individual is different. Even if they say X is good or Y is bad that may not be true for you.K.


----------

